# 1970 judge spoiler template



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the measurements for where I need to drill holes to moung my judge spoiler? Or a template somewhere? I have googled and cant find anything. Need to drill these holes pretty soon.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

nevermind, went to a locals house and measured his


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.amesperf.com/assets/images/70spoiler.pdf


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Even better! Thanks


----------

